# No Squat Rack...?



## Underdog (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright guys,

The gym i use doesn't have a squat rack. But i dont want to keep using the smith machine as i fear injury. I have access to a leg press but is it good enough?


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Underdog said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> The gym i use doesn't have a squat rack. But i dont want to keep using the smith machine as i fear injury. I have access to a leg press but is it good enough?


I have same problem mate. Only thing you can do really is box front squat off the bench press


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i squat at home off squat stands

probly does limit me a bit


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It's hard to find a decent video, but Zercher squats from a deadlift start are doable. Similar to the above really.


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

Do some hack squats, squatting with the bar starting on the floor behind you, using an overhand grip.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Squat with dumbells OUTCH! :cool2:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

leg press and smith squats will build your legs just the same mate


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Leg press can be productive, Dead lifts can add size if you do high reps, clean the bar to your chest n do front squats.


----------

